# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung >  König Rama IX Park

## Erwin

König Rama IX Park, Bangkok
Dieser Park, auf Thai สวนหลวง รัชกาลที่ 9 genannt, ist der größte Park in Bangkok, ca. 80 Hektar groß. Er wurde angelegt, als König Bhumiphol 60 Jahre alt wurde, nämlich 1987. Da ein Teil des Park als botanischer Garten angelegt ist und ich immer hoffe, Pflanzen zu finden, die ich noch nie vorher gesehen habe, bin ich –insgesamt 2mal- auch dorthin gefahren, Ende Dez. oder Anfang Jan und jetzt bei meinem letzten Thailandaufenthalt.  Der Eintritt betrug 20 Baht, egal ob Thai oder Farang. 
Zunächst ging ich in den so genannten „US Geodesic Dome“, der Kakteen und andere Sukkulenten zeigt. Dieser Kuppelbau wurde am 21.7.1988 von Kronprinzessin Sirindhorn eingeweiht, zu Ehren des „am längsten regierenden Monarchen der Welt“. 
Hier fanden sich einige interessante Pflanzen, allerdings kaum einheimische. Wie ihr vielleicht wisst, kommen praktisch alle echten Kakteen aus der neuen Welt.
Von den 5 hier abgebildeten Pflanzen sind nur die ersten beiden Kakteen, die dritte ist eine Euphorbia, die vierte eine Decarya, die vierte eine Sanseviera. Die beiden ersten stammen aus der Neuen Welt, die drei folgenden auf Afrika.

Fortsetzung folgt

Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Wir haben so einen eigenartigen Kaktus im Garten. Sieht aus wie so Finger.



Er hat ganz feine Stacheln, die man schwer aus der Haut bekommt.

----------


## Erwin

Ja, dieser Kaktus hätte gut in das Sukkulentenhaus gepasst. Keine Ahnung, wie der heißt, aber es ist ein echter Kaktus.

Als nächstes versuchte ich, zum "Orchideenhaus" zu gelangen. Zuerst habe ich mich in dem weiten Gelände verlaufen, einen Gartenplan konnte ich am Eingang nicht erhalten ("es gibt sie, aber wir finden sie nicht"). Als ich dann einen "Aufpasser" traf und ihn nach dem Orchideenhaus fragte, erbarmte er sich meiner und nahm mich auf seinem Moped mit. Hier im Orchideenhaus hatte ich im Winter schon viele blühende Orchideen gesehen, aber jetzt blühten nur wenige Arten. Wieder sind es keine Arten, die in Thailand wild wachsen, sondern sie sind von anderen Ländern importiert worden. Teils waren sie mir lateinischen Namen versehen, aber die interessieren hier wohl nicht. 

Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert von der Schönheit der Orchideenblüten, die bei einem grundsätzlich ähnlichen Aufbau doch eine unendliche Variationsbreite in Form und Farbe zeigen. 

Fortsetzung folgt. 

Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Orchideen sind wirklich wunderschön und so vielfältig. Leider hat unsere 7 monatige Abwesenheit hier, den Orchideen nicht gut getan. Langsam fangen sie wieder
an, sich zu erholen. Sie sind keine besonderen Orchideen, sondern im Gartenmarkt hier gekauft und sind laut Gärtner aus dem Norden von Thailand.






Sie gehören der Gattung Phalaenopsis an. Meine Frau bezeichnet sie als Schmetterlingsorchideen.

----------


## Erwin

Hier ein paar weitere Orchideenblüten, die Bilder müssen schon im Dez.-Jan. im König Rama IX Park aufgenommen worden sein, das ist die Hauptblütezeit der Orchideen...

Forts. folgt, Erwin

----------

